

Quilter: open source file sharing with Node.js and Cloudant - mlmilleratmit
https://cloudant.com/blog/quilter-open-source-file-sharing/

======
rakoo
That's a very nice project, but I'm surprised he sets a remote couchdb
instance as his repository. The point of couchdb is that you do all your
actions locally, and have a background replication do all the synchronization.

Still, it seems to work very well.

------
killertypo
ugh another project that required I download all of Node.js just to use...

Note - if you are going to write a nifty little utility for use on the side,
don't require all of an entire packaging framework like Node.js to run it.

Hey guys, check out this cool java utility i wrote...Oh you'll need to
download Maven and let it install all of the various dependencies.

